# Dover Esplanade Overnight Motorhome Parking



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi
Not knowing which would be the better forum heading, I posted a question on the "Wild Camping and MH Friendly" pages. If you spot this before the other and have advice maybe you could check it out for me.
HyFy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So is the question can you park there? Or where abouts?
Oooppsss sorry, just seen other post.

Ray.


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi again Ray. Yes - simply put: "Has anything changed?"
HyFy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wish I could advise HiFi. But can only go on some others experiences. More restrictions.


Ray.


----------



## rebbyvid2 (Jul 5, 2019)

you can park overnight @£11 no daytime parking 9am -6pm i have used Maison Dieu Car Park in center was free overnight but prefer Canterbury park and ride myself.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Canterbury P&R is great ,
we used it for the first time this year.. very secure and quiet..
we took advantage of the free bus into town for a bite to eat and look around the town. 





__





Loading…






www.canterbury.co.uk





Our van on the left..


----------

